# Get door edge guards... some young woman accused me of "dinging" her door. Called 911 on me.



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.

Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...

Of course I told the officer I had no idea what incident he was referring to and proceeded to walk around my car with him showing that indeed there was absolutely no damage to my car and no sign of even a scuff mark to indicate I had been in an accident. He agreed that it was strange but asked me if I had time to sort it out and go to the location where this happened. I agreed. Another police car showed up and I sat there while he "called it in", verified my information, asked me about Uber and whether I was on an active ride, etc. He then asked me if I had been in the Walmart parking lot and I answered yes. The other police officer, a female, asked me to follow her and I drove 5 minutes east to the Walmart. There, I saw two more police cars parked. I saw the black Infinity which I supposedly was in an accident with...

I saw too females inside, both African American (one young, the other middle aged). The young woman came out very angry, jumped up and down, and said I "hit her vehicle" and ran off. I asked her what happened and she said I had dinged her door. I looked closely at her door, and saw there was a less than 1 cm by 1 mm scuff mark (you could BARELY see if EVEN if you were looking closely for it!), and there was no red paint like on my Prius on her car door. I told the police I don't think I did that, trying to line up my car door with hers. She said that she hit my car with her hand trying to tell me to stop when I pulled out but I did not hear or see her doing so. 

The police officer simply said he has to make a report, that it would be up to the insurance companies, suggested that I could work things out with her outside insurance... so I sat there while he typed the accident report in his computer. While he was doing this, I looked closely at her car door, and noticed that there was no indentation at all, but I saw that the EXTREMELY barely visible white scuff mark could be removed with some Windex which I had in my trunk. I went to get it, and the young lady jumped and said, "Don't touch my car! It is a luxury car, and I am going to take it to the body shop!" So I put the Windex away.

I still have serious doubts as to whether I even touched her car at all with my door. What was even stranger was that both the young woman and her mother just sat in their cars after the police left. I went into Walmart looking for a door guard because it occurred to me that if I had one, I could have proved definitely to the police officer that there was no possible way for me to have made that tiny scuff mark. (I always think of "for the next time" kind of thing). As I was leaving, I saw them leave too. I wondered why they were just sitting in their car for so long after the police left.... I wondered why they would call 911 and report me as someone who "caused an accident and left the accident scene" (I did not get any traffic tickets by the police for this). I was so puzzled as to why she would not let me wipe off the scuff mark that she accused me of leaving with Windex. I could not fathom why she could rally 4 police cars with sirens to this "accident scene" from an almost invisible scuff mark.

It made me quite upset that this happened, and I called my insurance company, and the claim rep told me that he sees a lot of these "accusations" and that we should not even start a claim, as she is likely to go home and forget about it. The way that young woman was yelling and jumping up and down, and calling 911 and accusing me of causing an accident and fleeing the scene (necessitating 4 police cars to the scene and locate me)... just bizarre.

The entire ordeal took up 45 minutes total of my work time. From about 2:45 pm when I saw the sirens to around 3:30 pm when he finally gave me back my driver's license and insurance...

I really hope that other ants / drivers will take my advice and buy those inexpensive 5 dollar driver's side door guards. This way, if they are ever accused as I was yesterday, then he or she will have a solid defense that they could not have "dinged" anyone's door. I hope that she goes home, calms down, takes a bit of Windex or 70 percent rubbing alcohol, cleans off the scuff mark, and forgets about it.

But if she is lying about the whole thing and is trying to scam me because she saw my Uber stickers and light, then I hope she learns her lesson in another manner.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Get the security tape from Walmart.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

OFF TOPIC: Not busting your chops, but we can't just say black anymore? Everything is African American this, African American that now-a-days... WTF? ... I think this could be construed as racist, in my day black folk drove square bodied Chevy's, now African American's drive Lexus' and Infinitiy'


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

DudeUbering said:


> OFF TOPIC: Not busting your chops, but we can't just say black anymore? Everything is African American this, African American that now-a-days... WTF? ... I think this could be construed as racist, in my day black folk drove square bodied Chevy's, now African American's drive Lexus' and Infinitiy'


Yeah, you are right. I should use the term black. I don't want to seem offensive. But clearly she was from the inner city up in the north suburbs. I don't know why she was so far up north. There are far closer Walmarts. From the way she dressed and the way she talked and her mannerisms I knew she was from the West Side or the South Side. This does not necessarily have anything to do with her bizarre and outlandish actions though. I am not judging race here. Just stating in detail what happened. I would have said white students from DePaul University in Lincoln Park if I could pinpoint it.

I was just so puzzled as to why she would not let me wipe off the VERY TINY ALMOST UNNOTICEABLE scuff mark with Windex. And why she had to call 911 and report "a guy hit my car and ran away". That was what made me most upset. There were 4 police cruisers on scene (including two that pulled me over) _as if_ I rammed her car and made a reckless escape. That is really misleading the police IMO. And if she thought it serious, she could easily have run out and stopped me on foot. Or, since she was already in the driver's seat, she could have pulled out and followed me, honked her horn then. She did none of those. She just called 911 shouting a terrible crime occurred. Freaked me out for nothing. Really... I would admit here since things are anonymous if I did any real damage. I hope that if she does report it, then my insurance company Progressive laughs at her. I even saw some other visible dent on the same side that I supposedly dinged her car on further up by the right front panel. I feel like she and her mom? were just waiting there in their car waiting for something to happen so that cash can be collected. I would have assumed this also if she were Asian, white, hispanic, American Indian, etc. as well. It was her actions that gave her away.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

In Virginia, there would not be an accident report for this kind if accident. Sounds to me that he was creating an INCIDENT report for the alleged drive 
In Illinois there wouldn't be an accident report for the following; 

Pursuant to Illinois law (no investigation) on private property if:

there were no injuries
no criminal behavior is involved
property damage is estimated to be less than $1,500

So maybe the second point is why.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes, but white kids from the suburbs do not refer to their car as "Luxury"

I probably need to shut up now ...


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

DudeUbering said:


> Yes, but white kids from the suburbs do not refer to their car as "Luxury"
> 
> I probably need to shut up now ...


@DudeUbering, lol. That is a good point. Her Infinity wasn't even that nice actually. Several years old. It needed a car wash. And there were dents. The way she was jumping up and down. I don't want to involve race here, but that is definitely "city" and not "suburb" behavior. I really am so careful when I open and close a door. I would definitely have known if I swung open the door hard. Plus, my Prius has pretty light doors. I really doubt I had made any damage at all. I wondered why they were just sitting in their car for so long anyways. I am sure you have seen many people who just want to pick a fight and get mad at something...anything.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

and you know when the s*** is going to hit the fan .... you will be referred to as "white boy"


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Uberbrent said:


> Get the security tape from Walmart.


That is good advice too, and a even cheaper. My point is to get something so that when a person accuses you of something, you can point to the impossibility of the damage because you had security tape or something. I was just so surprised in a bad way because in all my years of driving nothing even remotely close to this happened to me before. I am not at all scared of her reporting it to my insurance company. I am VERY annoyed at her reaction her jumping up and down yelling, her calling 911 and having 4 squad cars come like I was some criminal, not letting me wipe off the scuff mark (that I probably didn't even do), etc. IMO a total mental case.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

War and Peace length for door dings??


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> War and Peace length for door dings??


we transitioned from door dings to the social-economics of inner-city Americana


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

DudeUbering said:


> OFF TOPIC: Not busting your chops, but we can't just say black anymore? Everything is African American this, African American that now-a-days... WTF? ... I think this could be construed as racist, in my day black folk drove square bodied Chevy's, now African American's drive Lexus' and Infinitiy'


I picked up an African American in august. He was an "actual" African American and he found it strange ppl in the U.S. call all dark skinned ppl that. 
He was white and from Johannesburg


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If you didn't hit her car with your door you should have been more adamant about it. It sounds like you left a lot of uncertainty so the officer still wrote the report. I would have said (assuming it was the truth) "There is no way I hit her car door and I would have heard her hitting my door if she really did that. I'm not sure what this person is up to... can you check the security tapes please?"

It really sounds like some sort of fraud scheme. I would have taken out my phone and started recording them along with the ridiculous scuff mark and the lady refusing to let me wipe it off. If the matter went to court the judge might be highly interested.

As for ethnicity, I don't even see where that is relevant.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Sorry this happened to you, but it's not going to convince me to buy door edge guards for my car.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Illini said:


> Sorry this happened to you, but it's not going to convince me to buy door edge guards for my car.


Yeah, I really doubt the door guards would have saved him from this incident. It sounds like the other party is trying to pull a scam and he just happened to be the poor guy who parked next to them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...
> 
> ...


Hard to believe 4 Police got involved in this. Scam lady got lucky the PO even got involved. You can bet she knows the body shop owner and you will get a phone call giving you the chance to pay her cash not to involve insurance.

Where I live it is highly doubtful you would even get 1 PO to show up. The operator would have told her to drive to a police station to fill out a report. Guess the PO's were bored.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I smell a scam to


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I hope that she goes home, calms down, takes a bit of Windex or 70 percent rubbing alcohol, cleans off the scuff mark, and forgets about it.


Good luck with that. (1) Young (2) Angry (3) African American .... When those three things are altogether, they will never back down.
You shouldn't try to erase the paint mark from her car door. It is evidence that your car door didn't touch with her door.
Your car is red, her car is black, the scuff mark is white. Did you check edge of your car door too? Did you take a picture of that mark?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You lead a cursed life.

If you ever make it up here come see me to remove your curse. I only charge $500


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...
> 
> ...


Asian people have money &#128521;
When Ubering-don't drive a fancy car, wear fancy clothes, fancy shoes, jewelry,
don't talk about your vacation , always say you are looking to move to a new apt that is cheaper....most people are broke because they overspend... they are all looking for free $$$$.
Parking - I always park away from the crowd, and in open space . It's only 1 extra minute of walk time .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I picked up an African American in august. He was an "actual" African American and he found it strange ppl in the U.S. call all dark skinned ppl that.
> He was white and from Johannesburg


Ha ha. I found it strange too. I guess that they want to be different from people from African. BTW isn't it racist too?
Here How we should address People in USA by their continents but not by their color.
(1) Native American
(2) European American
(3) African American
(4) Asian American
(5) Arabian American
(6) Central America American
&#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Ha ha. I found it strange too. I guess that they want to be different from people from African. BTW isn't it racist too?
> Here How we should address People in USA by their continents but not by their color.
> (1) Native American
> (2) European American
> ...


50 years ago a person with very dark skin was called a colored person. Today that term is racist. Instead, the proper phrase is "person of color" 
'meanwhile an African in also a "person o Africa" and that is perfectly acceptable.

People have lost their freaking minds



Diamondraider said:


> 50 years ago a person with very dark skin was called a colored person. Today that term is racist. Instead, the proper phrase is "person of color"
> 'meanwhile an African in also a "person o Africa" and that is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> People have lost their freaking minds


people really just want to be called by their name and not some label. Identity politics is making the world a much more complicated place with no upside.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> 50 years ago a person with very dark skin was called a colored person. Today that term is racist. Instead, the proper phrase is "person of color"
> 'meanwhile an African in also a "person o Africa" and that is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> People have lost their freaking minds
> ...


Distinguishing people by color could be racist. We should do that by distinguishing continents. LOL 
Actually to me, distinguishing people by color is rude. It is like people try to distinguish their pets by color. White cat, black cat, yellow cat etc. That don't represent their bleeds.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Distinguishing people by color could be racist. We should do that by distinguishing continents. LOL
> Actually to me, distinguishing people by color is rude. It is like people try to distinguish their pets by color. White cat, black cat, yellow cat etc. That don't represent their bleeds.


I agree with you wholeheartedly. I was adding some context to how things have changed



Wildgoose said:


> Distinguishing people by color could be racist. We should do that by distinguishing continents. LOL
> Actually to me, distinguishing people by color is rude. It is like people try to distinguish their pets by color. White cat, black cat, yellow cat etc. That don't represent their bleeds.


Like my crazy uncle Jeffrey used to say, "skinless humans all look the same"


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Hard to believe 4 Police got involved in this. Scam lady got lucky the PO even got involved. You can bet she knows the body shop owner and you will get a phone call giving you the chance to pay her cash not to involve insurance.
> 
> Where I live it is highly doubtful you would even get 1 PO to show up. The operator would have told her to drive to a police station to fill out a report. Guess the PO's were bored.


@Seamus I think actually the reason the police showed is what she told them which was not true. When the first police this officer pulled me over he explicitly said that "a vehicle with my matching license plate and vehicle description was involved in traffic accident and left the scene of the accident" and that's why he was pulling me over.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Could it be that maybe the accuser was trying to create such commotion in order for you to settle this on the side? Give her some money or even pay for the repair bill? I find it strange that the cops would have gotten involved with it, seeing there was no damage to your car. @Young Kim do you recall if her car was parked next to yours? Perhaps you hit her car yourself, not with your car when you where doing your UE delivery, maybe the key or cart, or something similar.

I had a guy try to scam me on an accident. This was in Bensenville, IL, my first job, going out to lunch I make a left turn from Ellis St, to Devon Ave. It was a clean turn no vehicle on the opposing, and a couple of cars further back on Devon, as I turned and proceeded to continue towards Busse Rd., I hear a commotion behind, appears a car had to slam his break to prevent hitting me while I was turning and in turn he hit the sidewalk, dented his rim and hubcaps. I stopped to see if he was ok, and he starts accusing that I didn't have the right of way when I turned. We exchanged information and left it at that. Within an hour or so I get a call from him saying that his rim, tire and hubcap will cost about $250 to fix, and he wanted me to pony up the money. I told him to contact the insurance that's what they are for. He continued with it, insurance will take time, it was my fault as I didn't have the right of way, it should be my responsibility to pay, you do not want this to go in your record just for $250. I refused to accept it, and mentioned that perhaps you where speeding to create such skid marks to prevent hitting my car, maybe the fault is on you. He denied speeding and kept pressing on that it was fault.

To this day, nothing have come up on this incident, and that was over 25 years ago.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Good luck with that. (1) Young (2) Angry (3) African American .... When those three things are altogether, they will never back down.
> You shouldn't try to erase the paint mark from her car door. It is evidence that your car door didn't touch with her door.
> Your car is red, her car is black, the scuff mark is white. Did you check edge of your car door too? Did you take a picture of that mark?


I remember I was thinking of taking a picture but the only thing that showed up in the picture was a reflection of my own car because her car was black.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Good luck with that. (1) Young (2) Angry (3) African American .... When those three things are altogether, they will never back down.
> You shouldn't try to erase the paint mark from her car door. It is evidence that your car door didn't touch with her door.
> Your car is red, her car is black, the scuff mark is white. Did you check edge of your car door too? Did you take a picture of that mark?


You forgot one...FEMALE


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly. I was adding some context to how things have changed
> 
> 
> Like my crazy uncle Jeffrey used to say, "skinless humans all look the same"


Yes indeed I agree. I probably shouldn't have mentioned that she was African-American or black. Often, my posts are very well detailed, and often needlessly so.



Soldiering said:


> You forgot one...FEMALE


You bring up a very funny funny point. I remember one of my last girlfriends, actually two of them, that when they were on their ., Menstrual cycle. Then they would literally flip out over the top to the 9th degree on every little detail. Maybe actually that might have been the case here. Because I truly truly was baffled and completely lost as to the degree of her flip out.



Wildgoose said:


> Distinguishing people by color could be racist. We should do that by distinguishing continents. LOL
> Actually to me, distinguishing people by color is rude. It is like people try to distinguish their pets by color. White cat, black cat, yellow cat etc. That don't represent their bleeds.


As I said to someone else I oftentimes going to great detail about what happens to me. but yeah come to think of it you're right I probably shouldn't have included that aspect that she was african-american. Or black.



cumonohito said:


> Could it be that maybe the accuser was trying to create such commotion in order for you to settle this on the side? Give her some money or even pay for the repair bill? I find it strange that the cops would have gotten involved with it, seeing there was no damage to your car. @Young Kim do you recall if her car was parked next to yours? Perhaps you hit her car yourself, not with your car when you where doing your UE delivery, maybe the key or cart, or something similar.
> 
> I had a guy try to scam me on an accident. This was in Bensenville, IL, my first job, going out to lunch I make a left turn from Ellis St, to Devon Ave. It was a clean turn no vehicle on the opposing, and a couple of cars further back on Devon, as I turned and proceeded to continue towards Busse Rd., I hear a commotion behind, appears a car had to slam his break to prevent hitting me while I was turning and in turn he hit the sidewalk, dented his rim and hubcaps. I stopped to see if he was ok, and he starts accusing that I didn't have the right of way when I turned. We exchanged information and left it at that. Within an hour or so I get a call from him saying that his rim, tire and hubcap will cost about $250 to fix, and he wanted me to pony up the money. I told him to contact the insurance that's what they are for. He continued with it, insurance will take time, it was my fault as I didn't have the right of way, it should be my responsibility to pay, you do not want this to go in your record just for $250. I refused to accept it, and mentioned that perhaps you where speeding to create such skid marks to prevent hitting my car, maybe the fault is on you. He denied speeding and kept pressing on that it was fault.
> 
> To this day, nothing have come up on this incident, and that was over 25 years ago.


I'm really glad that you handled it that way. Just letting people know though I have not received any phone calls this morning from any insurance company or her or the body shop. So my guess is she might have forgotten about it. Often, in my experience if there's an accident and if the other party really wants to make a claim they do so right away when business hours open and I get a phone call immediately from my own insurance company asking me what happened.



Wildgoose said:


> Distinguishing people by color could be racist. We should do that by distinguishing continents. LOL
> Actually to me, distinguishing people by color is rude. It is like people try to distinguish their pets by color. White cat, black cat, yellow cat etc. That don't represent their bleeds.


Also, would it be sexist if I pointed out that I think the maybe the biggest contributing factors are "young" and 'female?" And "entitled"? I don't want to point out gender, because a lot of guys are nuts too. But I cannot imagine an older male even beginning to react the way she did. That screaming and jumping up and down....

I want to also point out that her car wasn't even a nice infinity it was just a regular looking several years old infinity. Maybe possibly if someone had just driven it off the showroom and it was like a brand new lamborghini or ferrari, and if someone opened the door on their car even if there was no dent mark then I can understand ...but this was just a regular car.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Yes indeed I agree. I probably shouldn't have mentioned that she was African-American or black. Often, my posts are very well detailed, and often needlessly so.
> 
> 
> You bring up a very funny funny point. I remember one of my last girlfriends, actually two of them, that when they were on their ., Menstrual cycle. Then they would literally flip out over the top to the 9th degree on every little detail. Maybe actually that might have been the case here. Because I truly truly was baffled and completely lost as to the degree of her flip out.
> ...


All three times I was falsely accused of drinking and driving it was a black female doing so that was accusing me. That should tell you how I feel about them


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

@Young Kim
Did you take photos of her car? Did they give you any kind of official police report? Did they police describe the (non) damage?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> @Young Kim
> Did you take photos of her car? Did they give you any kind of official police report? Did they police describe the (non) damage?


 I was going to take a picture of the car but when I aim the camera because the the car was black and it was shaded the only image that I saw on my camera was my own car! No image of her car door except the glare


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I was going to take a picture of the car but when I aim the camera because the the car was black and it was shaded the only image that I saw on my camera was my own car! No image of her car door except the glare


Man I hate so say this but you really should have gotten photos at the scene. No telling what she will do afterwards and blame you for.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

You should have asked the black woman,,I thought it was *** da police,,,not call da police?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

She should be charged for Filing a False Police report. 

I would have asked the officer that pulled you over, "and if I refuse to go back ?" Probably would have gone back to though. 

See what BLM has done? Even the Brothers call them B!tches for a reason. Looks like a pair found an easy target.

Also there INS. deductable is probably higher than the repair cost.

I would have taken pics of both cars and try to get officers in the pics too.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Good luck with that. (1) Young (2) Angry (3) African American .... When those three things are altogether, they will never back down.
> You shouldn't try to erase the paint mark from her car door. It is evidence that your car door didn't touch with her door.
> Your car is red, her car is black, the scuff mark is white. Did you check edge of your car door too? Did you take a picture of that mark?


@Wildgoose my bro. It could be considered racist if I did stereotype. But your point is very well taken. I will say that I lived a long time in Hyde Park where I went to school, at the University of Chicago which is an island of safety in the south side of Chicago. And when my friends and I went outside of that area, we would sometimes interact with people from the inner city.

Almost always they were fine.... but I do agree that on a couple of instances in my life I have seen very serious outbursts that appeared extremely irrational and erratic from a certain stereotype. Unfortunately what you said does ring a bell. Youth, black, angry, female, entitled, from the inner city... But I have to be so careful, because my even pointing that out or even thinking it would be considered very racist by my own moral compass and others. And I apologize to anyone if that is what is conveyed here. I do not fancy myself a racist.

But I have to admit to myself and others here on this forum, that I did feel a tingling of discomfort at how I felt. I have to meditate and pray about this.



KevinJohnson said:


> Man I hate so say this but you really should have gotten photos at the scene. No telling what she will do afterwards and blame you for.


Yeah you're right but when I aimed my camera at the car door the only thing on my phone screen was an image of my own red car.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I was going to take a picture of the car but when I aim the camera because the the car was black and it was shaded the only image that I saw on my camera was my own car! No image of her car door except the glare


But yet there car was dirty ? Which cuts down glare. Hm...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> @Seamus I think actually the reason the police showed is what she told them which was not true. When the first police this officer pulled me over he explicitly said that "a vehicle with my matching license plate and vehicle description was involved in traffic accident and left the scene of the accident" and that's why he was pulling me over.


I get that she made it sound like a hit and run accident but once the first PO arrived and saw no discernible damage that should have been the end of it for the other 3. 1 for a quick report and done. The PO response makes no sense unless its a small town PD where nothing ever happens and they are bored.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I have to meditate and pray about this.


And hope that what comes to you is, learning your Rights under the US Constitution and or taking a course on how to / what not to say to the poo poo.

Can not exercise your Rights if you do not know what they are.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I get that she made it sound like a hit and run accident but once the first PO arrived and saw no discernible damage that should have been the end of it for the other 3. 1 for a quick report and done. The PO response makes no sense unless its a small town PD where nothing ever happens and they are bored.


It happened in Niles illinois so it's pretty quiet. and yes as soon as they came to see the zero damage the other three police vehicles left immediately.

But the one police officer stayed and finished some kind of report, and he said he had to do it for some reason. Come to think of it he didn't say it was an accident report period so maybe it was an incident report like someone else mentioned here. As I said I didn't get any kind of ticket or reprimand.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> But yet there car was dirty ? Which cuts down glare. Hm...


It wasn't that dirty. It just needed a car wash. I was just pointing out that it wasn't like a gleaming car that just had a wax. I pointed out that it had a little dirt on it because I couldn't understand her reaction unless let's say that she had just got in the car wash and it was waxed and detailed.

She did tell me when she left then she was going to have the insurance company or the body shop call me today, and I've had absolutely no phone calls so I'm thinking she just forgot about it.

I remember that when I tried to take a photo I actually saw my own car. So I thought to myself that I had the camera pointed in the wrong direction, so when I hit that button then it pointed right at my face. so I knew that it was in the right direction. There just wasn't a picture to take! I feel like if I submitted it they would have just told me why you taking a picture of your own car.

I did tell the police about this issue that I couldn't get a good picture and asked if the car could be moved and he said don't worry about it.

But I should have known that I was going to post the story, and other people would want to see pics so if this ever happens in the future which I seriously doubt cuz now I have door guards, I'll make sure to take photos of anything I can get. Even if it doesn't show anything.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who thinks it's an even better idea to just not go into a Wal-Mart parking lot?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> You forgot one...FEMALE


You are right. I did.
Actually I did try to write African American Female.
African Males don't care things when they got home. They don't like to waste time on things like that. ONLY female those always hate to let things go away.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...
> 
> ...


Just as a precaution, I will be taking a video of my car, with all the possible scratch marks, then store it &#128539; In the future, if somebody accuses me of some unlawful activities, I got 100% documentation &#128077;


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...
> 
> ...


You'll be fine. The car likely wasnt insured or licensed. They calling the police on you was likely a distraction so their affiliates could walk out with a 60inch flat screen.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

JPaiva said:


> You'll be fine. The car likely wasnt insured or licensed. They calling the police on you was likely a distraction so their affiliates could walk out with a 60inch flat screen.


That is actually a really smart and interesting thing that you said. because I just wondered why they were just sitting there in their car for so long after the police had left. And at the end of the day today I did call my insurance company, progressive and they said that there's been no claim initiated. And she did not call me this morning as she said she would . the body shop that she was taking her car to did not call me either.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> Ha ha. I found it strange too. I guess that they want to be different from people from African. BTW isn't it racist too?
> Here How we should address People in USA by their continents but not by their color.
> (1) Native American
> (2) European American
> ...


Im 1/2 Irish, 1/2 German, does this mean I should "DEMAND" folks refer to me as an" Irish German Caucasian American?

That being said, why is it they're "celebrating their heritage" by putting a: "Hawaiian/Asian/etc. Pride" bumper sticker on their car, but if I put a "caucasian/white pride" sticker on my car, Im somehow referred to as a "Racist"? Lol.

Or how about the blatant racism on job applications?

See things like: African American, Asian, Latino/Hispanic american listed as races, but for white people, what is it usually: (race): White.

Thats Racist.


----------



## kenyarc (Aug 18, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Good luck with that. (1) Young (2) Angry (3) African American .... When those three things are altogether, they will never back down.


Racist comment. You are stereotyping an entire group of people.



UberTrent9 said:


> Or how about the blatant racism on job applications?
> 
> See things like: African American, Asian, Latino/Hispanic american listed as races, but for white people, what is it usually: (race): White.
> 
> Thats Racist.


Just curious as to who you blame for that?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kenyarc said:


> Racist comment. You are stereotyping an entire group of people.


How did that cover the entire group of people. I said (1) Young (2) Angry (3) African American that doesn't represent entire group of people. It has been filtered already. &#128514;



UberTrent9 said:


> Im 1/2 Irish, 1/2 German, does this mean I should "DEMAND" folks refer to me as an" Irish German Caucasian American?
> 
> That being said, why is it they're "celebrating their heritage" by putting a: "Hawaiian/Asian/etc. Pride" bumper sticker on their car, but if I put a "caucasian/white pride" sticker on my car, Im somehow referred to as a "Racist"? Lol.
> 
> ...


What I was trying to say was that, African American tried to distinguish themselves from people from Africa. So I see that they want to be different from people from Africa and I see this as racists on their own race too. I am American is enough. For example I am American but my race is Asian which is good enough. Don't want to be different from people from Asia. Like Oh! He is Asian but I am Asian American. How absurd will that be? If I do that, I am trying to be different from my own race and I was trying to be superior myself to other Asian. That is how I see.


----------



## kenyarc (Aug 18, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> How did that cover ,the entire group of people. I said (1) Young (2) Angry (3) African American that doesn't represent entire group of people. It has been filtered already. &#128514;


Put it this way..What if I were to write..

(1) Young (2) white (3) Angry (4) males are likely to take a gun, go to their high school and shoot up a ton of kids.

That to me is stereotyping.

We would be better off in this country if we judged INDIVIDUALS for their own actions than cast a broad brush on entire groups of people.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kenyarc said:


> Put it this way..What if I were to write..
> 
> (1) Young (2) white (3) Angry (4) males are more likely than any other group in America to take a gun, go to their high school and shoot up a ton of kids.


(3) Should be swapped with the word Crazy.... Then it is the fact then. :biggrin:


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I saw too females inside, both African American


That sums up your problem, in a nutshell.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

DudeUbering said:


> OFF TOPIC: Not busting your chops, but we can't just say black anymore? Everything is African American this, African American that now-a-days... WTF? ... I think this could be construed as racist, in my day black folk drove square bodied Chevy's, now African American's drive Lexus' and Infinitiy'


It's amusing when I hear an announcer refer to a black athlete from another country like the UK or Jamaica as African American. Happens all the time.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber drivers have the craziest stories. Some guys sure have the bad luck.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

kenyarc said:


> Racist comment. You are stereotyping an entire group of people.


So what? The stereotypes are well deserved. Everyone who has to deal with them is aware of their criminal and fallen nature.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Elon is a African American


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

JPaiva said:


> You'll be fine. The car likely wasnt insured or licensed. They calling the police on you was likely a distraction so their affiliates could walk out with a 60inch flat screen.


@JPaiva, (UPDATE): After a few days now, I have checked my email, phone, voicemail, and called Progressive daily, and there was nothing reported to either me or my insurance company. My guess is that regardless of what is or was going on in her mind, this matter is now put to rest. As I said, I have zero recollection of ever having opened my door on her car, but I installed door guards, so now there can never be an encore of what had transpired for me.


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...
> 
> ...


interesting, here that is considered a private property accident the cops wont even respond, they'd tell her to call her insurance company


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Your problem wasn't the lack of edge guards. I would never put that crap on my car.

Your problem was you crossed paths with a couple of entitled black chicks.

I had the same pleasure about four months ago on a pizza delivery. Parked in front of the pizza shop, got out of my car, and the next thing I know there's a crazy black girl jumping out of her car screaming that I hit it. Now, my door probably touched her car. But it did not hit it. I got her to calm down long enough so that I could walk into the store. My mistake. She proceeded to throw her mountain dew all over my car. I waited for her to leave before I went back out.

There are a lot of these beetches around. All you can do is try to avoid them.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Also, would it be sexist if I pointed out that I think the maybe the biggest contributing factors are "young" and 'female?" And "entitled"? I don't want to point out gender, because a lot of guys are nuts too. But I cannot imagine an older male even beginning to react the way she did. That screaming and jumping up and down....


Some male drivers could react really crazy too. Those who love their cars will behave more crazier than she did. Especially those who owns classic cars. Even if you apologize, it is hard for them to calm down.
To me, I would be mad when other driver seems to be really careless. If it was accidental, I would say it is okay. My reaction will depend on how other drivers behave. 
In your case, I trust you. You might have behaved very well and shown your politeness at that time. She was just crazy over her properties.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Your problem was you crossed paths with a couple of entitled black chicks.


Perfect assessment of the situation.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Btw... even if you had edge guards she still would have reported the incident. She would have imagined some damage.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Btw... even if you had edge guards she still would have reported the incident. She would have imagined some damage.


@Coachman , But just in case I got them anyway...(see attached pic).

I guess the good thing is is that it's been a few days and there's still no contact with my insurance company or myself so I'm speculating she just forgot about it. A lot of times people just get angry suddenly and then when they get home they realize how silly they've been... She probably went home, got a little bit of windex wiped out the little white smudge . She was probably surprised at herself that she called 911 and made happen a small emergency for absolutely nothing.

the reason why I was so upset about it was not that I would have to pay for the damage because I have insurance but rather because of being pulled over and two squad cards showing up. And then two more squad cars the walmart parking lot location... And then just having to see her jump up and down yelling. I remember I was saying sorry many times to her. In that moment she wasn't having any of it .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @Coachman , But just in case I got them anyway...(see attached pic).
> 
> I guess the good thing is is that it's been a few days and there's still no contact with my insurance company or myself so I'm speculating she just forgot about it. A lot of times people just get angry suddenly and then when they get home they realize how silly they've been... She probably went home, got a little bit of windex wiped out the little white smudge . She was probably surprised at herself that she called 911 and made happen a small emergency for absolutely nothing.
> 
> the reason why I was so upset about it was not that I would have to pay for the damage because I have insurance but rather because of being pulled over and two squad cards showing up. And then two more squad cars the walmart parking lot location... And then just having to see her jump up and down yelling. I remember I was saying sorry many times to her. In that moment she wasn't having any of it .


You may not need to cover the hole door edge. You will need to cover two far out edges that usually touch the car next to you.
And your cover now have a edge and that could make the real scratch when it touch. Remove the top one and slide up the bottom one to cover both. Make a good alignment to look good.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> @CoachmanAnd then just having to see her jump up and down yelling. I remember I was saying sorry many times to her. In that moment she wasn't having any of it .


You can't apologize in that situation because she isn't having any of it.

When I was confronted by the girl at the Pizza parlour I looked at her and said calmly, "What would you like me to do about it? Now that threw her off, because it required her brain to function, which wasn't possible. So she just stared at me with a dumb look on her face.

It was about 15 seconds later that her emotions took over again and she threw the soft drink.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> It was about 15 seconds later that her emotions took over again and she threw the soft drink.


I guess that your window glass was sealed at that time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Im 1/2 Irish, 1/2 German, does this mean I should "DEMAND" folks refer to me as an" Irish German Caucasian American?
> 
> That being said, why is it they're "celebrating their heritage" by putting a: "Hawaiian/Asian/etc. Pride" bumper sticker on their car, but if I put a "caucasian/white pride" sticker on my car, Im somehow referred to as a "Racist"? Lol.
> 
> ...


Caucasian, not "white"


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...
> 
> ...


You have lots of tales doing this gig - you sure this is for you? &#129335;‍♂



Young Kim said:


> @DudeUberingdefinitely "city" and not "suburb" behavior.


Really?! People talk like this?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

hooj said:


> Really?! People talk like this?


My experience... Black people who lives in Suburb areas are very nice. Warm and Calm. Lovely people.
City people, no race involved but all races, 70% are rush and rough, easy to get hot. No patient at all.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> My experience... Black people who lives in Suburb areas are very nice. Warm and Calm. Lovely people.
> City people, no race involved but all races, 70% are rush and rough, easy to get hot. No patient at all.


&#129318;‍♂


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> My experience... Black people who lives in Suburb areas are very nice. Warm and Calm. Lovely people.
> City people, no race involved but all races, 70% are rush and rough, easy to get hot. No patient at all.


No... everybody is not the same. We have stereotypes for a reason.

Everybody knows that Indian men always want to give you turn-by-turn directions.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Everybody knows that Indian men always want to give you turn-by-turn directions.


I think most of Asian guys do this.... &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;
We think it is helping. BTW I am not Indian.
If Mkhang were still here, she would confront on this. :biggrin::biggrin:



Coachman said:


> No... everybody is not the same. We have stereotypes for a reason.


I am a Math guy and Mean, Mode, Range and outliers are I used to work with. My memory counted things and do the math. And find a root cause within my abilities.
Environment changes a person. If you drives in heavy traffics everyday, stuck in there an hour, it will change you not to be patient bit by bit. You will start honking, cursing. First will start with not a word, then you will get used to it.
If you live in outskirt, you are in heaven. It will change you calm, patient and make you to be a nicer guy.
That is why over 50% of busy city people likely to loose patience. Among them over 25% will honk you right away.
But when they go visit to rural area, they change. They have more patience and they are like different people because of changing environment.

In my mother country, 20% of people will fight over a small thing because struggling is so hard for them and they are under stress all day all night, tomorrow will be as hard as today for them. So, They are being under stress and they cant make a right call. But some always exists as outliers.
Luckily, I was from higher class family. Not so higher though. :biggrin:


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Btw... even if you had edge guards she still would have reported the incident. She would have imagined some damage.


@Coachman my bro, perhaps, she did seem to be in a very angry moment. As I said and speculated before, maybe she was on her period as well?

An update is it is now nearly Saturday and several days has passed and there has been no contact to my insurance company, so I'm thinking she just got over it.

I do think it's interesting what other people have said. That just some people and regardless of stereotype, it's just some people just seem to have something about them that becomes really irritated and flies off the handle at the smallest little things.

I actually think how I feel sorry for these people. Think about what a difficult life they must have. Going through life where so many little inconsequential things makes you so upset. That is almost a curse in itself. Imagine being unable to let things go... To feel that everyone is slighting you or disrespecting you? To take umbrage at people that you don't even know?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> @CoachmanAn update is it is now nearly Saturday and several days has passed and there has been no contact to my insurance company, so I'm thinking she just got over it.


Of course. She never had any intention of pursuing it. She called the police in a fit of rage and that was that. She was lashing out at you. In order for her to get money from your insurance company she would have to go get an actual estimate from an actual repair shop and we can all see how ridiculous that is.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Of course. She never had any intention of pursuing it. She called the police in a fit of rage and that was that. She was lashing out at you. In order for her to get money from your insurance company she would have to go get an actual estimate from an actual repair shop and we can all see how ridiculous that is.


I concur...if she did actually go to a body shop, they would have all just kind of laughed at her. Then a guy would come out with a small rag, and then wiped it off and then just smiled at her...


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Im 1/2 Irish, 1/2 German, does this mean I should "DEMAND" folks refer to me as an" Irish German Caucasian American?
> 
> That being said, why is it they're "celebrating their heritage" by putting a: "Hawaiian/Asian/etc. Pride" bumper sticker on their car, but if I put a "caucasian/white pride" sticker on my car, Im somehow referred to as a "Racist"? Lol.
> 
> ...


no, but you should demand reparations for something. Maybe monsanto and potato famine or something.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...
> 
> ...


Cops cannot issue any citation whatsoever on parking lots because they are private property. Deny to insurance. Show photos of your car. Make sure these women don't have your home address.

The fact that the cops are asking if you were working Uber is highly suspect, as the women might be looking to target a ride share vehicle.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

What kind RS driver spent an hour's pay to buy a useless door edge guard?
Oh, it's Young Kim in Chicagoland again.
He painted Niles as backward as needing 4 police vehicles to respond to an alledged parking lot door ding?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Cops cannot issue any citation whatsoever on parking lots because they are private property.


Cops don't write traffic tickets on private property. But they can and do respond to accident reports. At a minimum they will usually show up to evaluate the situation and see if there are any injuries. It's really up to the discretion of the cops whether to write an accident report. In a case like this where this is minimal or no damage they won't write it up.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> maybe she was on her period as well?


And here I thought you were the polite poster here...


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> And here I thought you were the polite poster here...


@SuzeCB .. you're completely right.. I retract that statement. I do apologize. I was just wondering what could have made her overreact like the way that she did. I wasn't trying to be demeaning or insulting... but definitely a statement like that could come across as such. It was just that outburst was so completely unexpected. So sorry!!



Coachman said:


> Cops don't write traffic tickets on private property. But they can and do respond to accident reports. At a minimum they will usually show up to evaluate the situation and see if there are any injuries. It's really up to the discretion of the cops whether to write an accident report. In a case like this where this is minimal or no damage they won't write it up.


@Coachman , Now that a week has passed, and nothing happened., I can put that matter to rest as one more incident in my adventures as an Uber Eats driver. I wish that young lady well, and hope that in the future she doesn't react in the manner that she did. Doing so will only make a very difficult life for her long future ahead of her.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> @Coachman , Now that a week has passed, and nothing happened., I can put that matter to rest as one more incident in my adventures as an Uber Eats driver. I wish that young lady well, and hope that in the future she doesn't react in the manner that she did. Doing so will only make a very difficult life for her long future ahead of her.


No, it's whiteness.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

@Young Kim , Not interested in door edge guard, don't care how she behaved, but curious how did cop chase you down so easily?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> @Young Kim , Not interested in door edge guard, don't care how she behaved, but curious how did cop chase you down so easily?


@ntcindetroit my friend, well I was in actually a suburb called Niles illinois. So it's a pretty decent area with probably a lot of police cars versus crime.. And I was driving westbound and I was approaching milwaukee and touhy avenue intersection. That is actually the location of the police station. And I was pulled over about two streets east of the police station next to a street called caldwell avenue..

And I was driving very slowly because I wasn't running from anything. And my car really sticks out because my car is a red Prius with Uber magnet stickers all over my car. and touhy avenue is a main street... it is not some side street. So i will be easy to see. And she probably called 911 right after I drove away from the parking lot, telling the dispatcher that I was driving westbound on touhy avenue . I hope this explains it better.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> @ntcindetroit my friend, well I was in actually a suburb called Niles illinois. So it's a pretty decent area with probably a lot of police cars versus crime.. And I was driving westbound and I was approaching milwaukee and touhy avenue intersection. That is actually the location of the police station. And I was pulled over about two streets east of the police station next to a street called caldwell avenue..
> 
> And I was driving very slowly because I wasn't running from anything. And my car really sticks out because my car is a red Prius with Uber magnet stickers all over my car. and touhy avenue is a main street... it is not some side street. So i will be easy to see. And she probably called 911 right after I drove away from the parking lot, telling the dispatcher that I was driving westbound on touhy avenue . I hope this explains it better.


Your Uber magnets probably made you a target for this. At lot of people thinkt hey will be able to sue Uber and get rich. If it is legal for you to drive incognito you should consider it or at least lower your profile as much as you can while still complying with the laws. For example if a decal is required while at the airport having somethign to put in the window only when you pick up at the airport and remove it when driving around town.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @ntcindetroit my friend, well I was in actually a suburb called Niles illinois. So it's a pretty decent area with probably a lot of police cars versus crime.. And I was driving westbound and I was approaching milwaukee and touhy avenue intersection. That is actually the location of the police station. And I was pulled over about two streets east of the police station next to a street called caldwell avenue..
> 
> And I was driving very slowly because I wasn't running from anything. And my car really sticks out because my car is a red Prius with Uber magnet stickers all over my car. and touhy avenue is a main street... it is not some side street. So i will be easy to see. And she probably called 911 right after I drove away from the parking lot, telling the dispatcher that I was driving westbound on touhy avenue . I hope this explains it better.


 Is this the same Walmart where Grant picked up a teenage rider in 2017?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Did you have your uber trade dress exposed ? These two ladies are just fishing for an insurance scam.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Dec 28, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> This is my advice. Get door edge guards. As soon as the following incident happened to me yesterday, I went to Autozone and got those rubber edge guards that line the edge of your door... It cost me $12.99 for 18 feet, and you can get just a 5 inch rubber guard edge for about 5 dollars for just the driver's side if you want.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, after I dropped off an Ubereats order, I got into my car at a Walmart on Touhy Ave in Niles, IL. I drove west for about 5 minutes close to Touhy and Milwaukee Ave when I saw police sirens in my rear view mirror. I was quite surprised as I was not speeding or doing anything wrong and it had been many years since I have been pulled over. I put my hazards on and pulled over. The police told me that my vehicle and matching license plate was involved in a traffic accident and I had driven away from the scene...
> 
> ...


I'm also from Chicago (live pretty close to there, near Peterson & Pulaski). Dude, this is the state of Chicago now. People are so @@@@ing worthless and petty, to create fraud. They do this so that if there's an ounce of guilt on your face, they'll cry wolf/racist/etc. and intimidate you with police into giving them money away from insurance.

Ever seen those videos on YouTube where someone throws themselves in front of cars, car stops, and they fake an injury to try and get money? That's what they do in/around Chicago now. Worthless wastes of oxygen don't want to get jobs, so they fake damage/injury to get you to pay. They're con artists.

Couple of years ago, my dad was downtown and had the greenlight. Driving 3mph under the limit, a bicyclist slams into his passenger side front door. 16yo kid gets hospitalized and my dad gets sued. In court, they put on a crying show for the court and claim the kid "is a good kid". My dad's attorneys prove not only that the damage is consistent with my dad's account and claim, but my dad's attorney's also show that the parents AND the kid were involved in 11 other frivolous lawsuits. My dad counter-sues for court costs, attorneys fees, lost wages from work for appearing in court, damages to his car, and punitive damages. My dad wins the case and his counter-suit. We heard earlier this year the parents were imprisoned after our insurance company State Farm said they had 8 of their previous claims with them. Same type of "accident" as well. Kid might have been as well, but never heard about the kid since the case.

Suggestion? Get a copy of the police report and whatever your insurance company says/decides, have them email you a copy of their findings/decision. ALWAYS GET IT IN WRITING! Never take people on their word! So if Jumpin' Jackie Flash decides to take you to court in a suit, counter-sue her. Also, I recommend taking your car to have someone inspect the supposed impact point and determine if they see if any damage could have been cause on your end. Get their findings on paper.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is this the same Walmart where Grant picked up a teenage rider in 2017?





kcdrvr15 said:


> Did you have your uber trade dress exposed ? These two ladies are just fishing for an insurance scam.


One time, my ex-ridershare car was reverted back for personal use, a produce delivery truck made a big dent on my rear 1/4 panel and torn down the rear plastic bumper cover to the ground, rendering the veh. not driveable at the community center parking lot.

I called the PD's non-emergency number. The dispatch, after verifying there was no personal injury, just instructed to get DL/insurance info and go to the PD to make the report. So I went there alone, then the police said we need both drivers to come in, so I made rpt first and had to call the other commercial truck driver to report to the pd. I then wasted a few hours to get an estimate of $2500. At the end, I collected the $1000 insurance check as my home state is a no fault state. I knocked out the dent and put back the rear bumper cover. No money spent but grease elbows only. The car passed the(LYFT) inspection to be rideshare eligible again for a month before was told the account was Permanent Deactivated (by Uber) again.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is this the same Walmart where Grant picked up a teenage rider in 2017?


My mistake. Grant did not pick up the rider at Walmart, his car was abandoned on Touhy Ave. My friend, be careful when you are out on Touhy. I'd rename the Touhy to the new Grant blvd. to recognize the sacrifice of the rideshare driver(s).


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

DudeUbering said:


> Yes, but white kids from the suburbs do not refer to their car as "Luxury"
> 
> I probably need to shut up now ...


you sound like someone who has residual anger issues against African American people after you found out your girl was being stretched out by a black dude who drove a square bodied Chevy( that he drives for uber)


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I picked up an African American in august. He was an "actual" African American and he found it strange ppl in the U.S. call all dark skinned ppl that.
> He was white and from Johannesburg


Old thread but if he from South Africa then he wasn't African American. African Americans are referred to black people from America. Like Indians from India and Indians from America are called Native Americans, not that I give a shit just clearing it up! Don't wanna sound like one of those libs!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Erik M said:


> Old thread but if he from South Africa then he wasn't African American. African Americans are referred to black people from America. Like Indians from India and Indians from America are called Native Americans, not that I give a shit just clearing it up! Don't wanna sound like one of those libs!


Yes let's dispute the man that came from the country. I think he knows if he is African-American. The term African-American was only adopted in the late 20th century.
The adoption of this term was an attempt to be politically correct. Around the same time we begin calling people from China and other countries local to them, asian Americans


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Erik M said:


> Old thread but if he from South Africa then he wasn't African American. African Americans are referred to black people from America. Like Indians from India and Indians from America are called Native Americans, not that I give a shit just clearing it up! Don't wanna sound like one of those libs!


"Indian" is a variation of the term "Indigenous person/people". It is perfectly acceptable to call the indigenous people of The Americas, Indians.

Technically, ANY person born in The America's is a "Native American".


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> "Indian" is a variation of the term "Indigenous person/people". It is perfectly acceptable to call the indigenous people of The Americas, Indians.
> 
> Technically, ANY person born in The America's is a "Native American".


No they are not. A native is an person that is indigenous to an area. Being born somewhere doesn't make you native unless your using old outdated English or a white supremacists.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jarl Varg said:


> No they are not. A native is an person that is indigenous to an area. Being born somewhere doesn't make you native unless your using old outdated English or a white supremacists.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.... and a ****job isn't sex...


----------

